# Gaming PC



## -Alexander- (7. Oktober 2012)

Hi Ich habe hier mal eine Zusammenstellung für einen Gaming-PC und würde mich freuen wenn ihr mal einen Blick drauf werfen könntet und mir sagen könntet ob alles passt, bzw. was ich noch optimieren könnte.

Mainboard:ASROCK
CPU:FX-8120
Graka:HD7870
RAM:Corsair Vengeance 1600 CL10 8GB Kit
Festplatte:Seagate 1TB HDD
Netzteil:Cougar A 450W
Laufwerk:LG
Lüfter:Bequiet Lüfter 120mm 
CPU-Kühler:Macho HR-02
Zusammenbau:Zusammenbau

Außerdem bräuchte ich noch ein passendes Gehäuse.

Danke schinmal


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Oktober 2012)

Was möchtest du max. ausgeben, und der AMD wäre nicht gerade die Entscheidung für ein Gamingsystem. Ich würde empfehlen vielleicht zuerstmal hier den Thread aufzusuchen


----------



## -Alexander- (7. Oktober 2012)

Max würde ich so 800 ansetzen.

Mhh wiso denn nicht den AMD?


----------



## DjTomCat (7. Oktober 2012)

Weil AMD nicht so Leistungsfähig ist wie Intel.

Möchtest du OC betreiben?


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (7. Oktober 2012)

wenn amd nehmen willst warte lieber noch ca 2 wochen dann kommen die neuen .
wenn nich warten willst und amd willst nimm den fx6100/6200
andernfalls kanst auch einen Intel Core i5-3570K nehmen.


----------



## KaiTorben (7. Oktober 2012)

AMD ist einfach schlecht zum gamen

Nimm Intel
- mit oc: 3570k und z77 Board
- ohne oc: 3450 und b75 Board


----------



## -Alexander- (7. Oktober 2012)

Aber meiner Meinung nach sind die AMDs um einiges preiswerter und ein 8* 3,1 GHz Prozessor wird doch allemal zum Gamen reichen oder nicht?


----------



## DjTomCat (7. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal eine Zusammenstellung:

Intel® Core™ i5-3570K
GIGABYTE GA-Z77-D3H
SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7870 GHZ Edition
Samsung HD103SJ 1 TB
Noctua NH-U12DO A3
Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600
Sharkoon Vaya Value
be quiet! Straight Power E9 480W CM
LG GH-24NS

Ich bin etwas drüber mit 873€ aber du hast etwas Qualität und du kannst den prozi übertakten wenn du magst. von dem prozi wirst lange was von haben.

Gehäuse ist natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2012)

Der Noctua ist überteuert und Alternate ist eine Apotheke! 
Bestell lieber bei hwv oder mindfactory...


----------



## -Alexander- (7. Oktober 2012)

Das ist mir leider zu teuer, da ich auch noch den Zusammenbau und nen Betriebssystem brauch..
Aber ich würde dann doch eher beim AMD bleiben, da ich dann 8 Kerne habe..


----------



## DjTomCat (7. Oktober 2012)

AMD CPU's haben nicht die Leistung beim Zocken wie eine Intel CPU. Wenn du jetzt schon investierst, dann würde ich schauen das ich ein System baue was auch vielleicht 2-3 Jahre hält oder noch länger und nicht eins was man dann nach 1 Jahr wieder aufrüsten muss, weil die Spiele nicht mehr vernünftig laufen.


----------



## KaiTorben (7. Oktober 2012)

Es kommt ja nicht nur Auf die Anzahl der Kerne und den Takt an. 
Ih Suche mal kurz einen link
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-H...ssoren-Test-Bestenliste-AMD-und-Intel-675663/
Guck da mal, und sag mir nachher nochmal dass du AMD kaufen willst


----------



## DjTomCat (7. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Der Noctua ist überteuert und Alternate ist eine Apotheke!
> Bestell lieber bei hwv oder mindfactory...


 
Ist ja nur ein Anhaltspunkt, er muss ja nicht dort bestellen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Oktober 2012)

Hier wäre mal eine erste Übersicht der CPUs. Selbst wenn der AMD 80 Kerne hätte würden Games quasi nicht davon profitieren. Hier mal ein System und eine Windowslizenz


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2012)

Und wenn das System dann immer noch zu teuer ist, nimmt man halt das Netzteil ohne KM :
be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (7. Oktober 2012)

Es ist schon eine super beratung wenn jemand auf ein amd system beharrt und jeder versucht ihm mit textlicher gewalt amd auszureden .


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2012)

Er kann gerne das AMD System kaufen... er hat dann bloß weniger Leistung, bei mehr Stromverbrauch


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. Oktober 2012)

Als Christ kann u. darf man seine Mitmenschen nicht offenen Auges in ein Preis/Leistungsunglück rennen lassen, ohne vorher zu warnen . 

@ Topic - wenn es ohne Wenn u. Aber AMD sein soll, dann entweder auf die Vishera-CPUs warten (wie ich diese Aussage hasse) oder ein Trinity Sys evtl. mit ded. GraKa auspeilen.
- Greetz -


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (7. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Er kann gerne das AMD System kaufen... er hat dann bloß weniger Leistung, bei mehr Stromverbrauch


 
stimmt so nicht ganz, in anwendungen die mehr als 4 cores unterstützt gehn die intel baden.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

-Alexander- schrieb:


> Aber meiner Meinung nach sind die AMDs um einiges preiswerter und ein 8* 3,1 GHz Prozessor wird doch allemal zum Gamen reichen oder nicht?


 
Der reicht auch zum Spielen so ist das nicht. Aber der i5 3570k hat 40% mehr Gaming Leistung. Wieso also nicht den nehmen? Außerdem ist der Intel wesentlich effizienter.



AmdFreak9900 schrieb:


> stimmt so nicht ganz, in anwendungen die mehr als 4 cores unterstützt gehn die intel baden.



Eigentlich nicht. AMD braucht die 8 Integer Cores um mit den 4 Cores des Intel überhaupt mithalten zu können.


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (7. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der reicht auch zum Spielen so ist das nicht. Aber der i5 3570k hat 40% mehr Gaming Leistung. Wieso also nicht den nehmen? Außerdem ist der Intel wesentlich effizienter.
> 
> 
> 
> Eigentlich nicht. AMD braucht die 8 Integer Cores um mit den 4 Cores des Intel überhaupt mithalten zu können.



25% ist er in spielen besser, nicht übertreiben.

ich such am nachmittag mal die benches raus. mfg


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

AmdFreak9900 schrieb:


> 25% ist er in spielen besser, nicht übertreiben.



Schau dir mal Skyrim oder Anno an.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

AmdFreak9900 schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt so nicht ganz, in anwendungen die mehr als 4 cores unterstützt gehn die intel baden.



das is falsch


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. Oktober 2012)

> ich such am nachmittag mal die benches raus. mfg


 Lass stecken, das kennen doch eh alle die es interessiert; - ausserdem wirst du kaum neue Rosinen zum ´rauspicken finden.

@ TE - was sagst du zu den letzten konkreten Vorschlägen?


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (7. Oktober 2012)

ich werd mal den bench vom sony vegas suchen da is der fx8150 35% schneller als der i7-2600k/i5-3570k


----------



## -Alexander- (7. Oktober 2012)

Okay, dann werde ich wohl Intel nehmen 
Könntet ihr mir villeicht nochmal eine gute Zusammenstellung posten mit Komponenten, die es auch bei Hardwareversand gibt, da ich gerne dort bestellen würde, wegen Zusammenbau.
Und noch ein paar Fragen:
-wie ist das miit der geposteten Windowslizenz kann ich die CD einfach einlegen und nutzen wie eine ganz normal Windowscd und habe keinen Nachteil dadurch, wie z.B. Werbung oder so?
-Reichen 8GB Ram? Eigentlich schon oder?
-Sollte ich 2TB Festplatte nehmen, da das ja nur ca. 20€ mehr sind?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. Oktober 2012)

@ AMDFreak... - Spar dir die Mühe; - empfiehl ihm doch lieber mal ein gescheites Trinity-Sys als Alternative. - Greetz -


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2012)

AmdFreak9900 schrieb:


> ich werd mal den bench vom sony vegas suchen  da is der fx8150 35% schneller als der i7-2600k/i5-3570k


Tu das, *aber* es geht hier immer noch um einen *Spiele PC*!!! Und Fakt ist auch, das der FX dabei wesentlich mehr Energie "verbraucht"!


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (7. Oktober 2012)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> @ AMDFreak... - Spar dir die Mühe; - empfiehl ihm doch lieber mal ein gescheites Trinity-Sys als Alternative. - Greetz -


 
als htpc is der a10 ja geeignet, aber fürn normalen tower 2module naja nicht so der bringer.

im prinzip ist s eh egal,weil intel hat so schon genung probleme .

1. htpc
2. server markt da sind sie ja nicht so der bringer bzw. feiern sie nicht gerade grosse erfolge mit ihren cpus ab1000euro

somit bleibt intel ja nur der privat consumer der gerne 200+ euro zahlt .

Achja wieest ihr eigentlich um wieviel ein i5-3570k an vertriebe verkauft wird ca. um die 140euro also ihr zahlt den händlern pro cpu einen saftigen gewinn.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

AmdFreak9900 schrieb:


> ich werd mal den bench vom sony vegas suchen da is der fx8150 35% schneller als der i7-2600k/i5-3570k


 
Mach das und ich kann dir auch sagen wieso der AMD dort schneller ist. 
Denn er hat die Befehlserweiterung "AES" integriert. Intel hat die nicht. Die kommt erst mit Haswell. Und da Sony Vegas diese Befehlserweiterung nutzt ist er dort eben schneller. Leider aber nur deswegen und nicht weil die CPU sonst schneller wäre.
Und so viele Programme nutzen AES nicht. Entkrypter nutzen das wenn ich nicht irre und Winrar kann das seit Version 4.1 auch.
Aber es kein einziges Game das AES nutzt.


----------



## stefan79gn (7. Oktober 2012)

Selbst der i3 von Intel ist teilweise in Spielen schneller als Amds 8150 und das wiederrum sind Fakten. Und immer diese Vergleiche das AMD in mehrkernoptimierten Programmen Schneller ist. Es geht hier im Spiele und nen Spiele Pc und Das einzige wo AMd eventuell noch Punkten kann ist der Preis. Wobei man nen 13 mit Günstigen Board und Ram auch schon für 200 Euro bekommt.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

Der i3 ist in Games eigentlich immer schneller als der AMD 8150.
Und daran wird auch der 8350 nicht viel ändern.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

-Alexander- schrieb:


> -wie ist das miit der geposteten Windowslizenz kann ich die CD einfach einlegen und nutzen wie eine ganz normal Windowscd und habe keinen Nachteil dadurch, wie z.B. Werbung oder so?
> -Reichen 8GB Ram? Eigentlich schon oder?


 1. Du lädst dir die iso bei Chip runter und aktivierst die mit dem Code von der CD.
2. Ja, 8 reichen locker


----------



## stefan79gn (7. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der i3 ist in Games eigentlich immer schneller als der AMD 8150.
> Und daran wird auch der 8350 nicht viel ändern.


 
Wollte jetzt nicht wieder schreiben das selbst der kleine i3 zu 99% in games schneller ist, dann kommt wieder das Spruch ich bin nen Intelfanboy .


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Wollte jetzt nicht wieder schreiben das selbst der kleine i3 zu 99& in games schneller ist, dann kommt wieder das Spruch ich bin nen Intelfanboy .


 
Deswegen habe ich es geschrieben.  Mir ist es egal wer mich als Fanboy betitelt.


----------



## stefan79gn (7. Oktober 2012)




----------



## -Alexander- (7. Oktober 2012)

Okay. Wie gesagt würde ich mich über eine Zusammenstellung von euch freuen.


----------



## Jeanboy (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich mach dir mal schnell was^^ Einen Moment 

CPU: http://geizhals.de/761775 ~162
GPU: http://geizhals.de/797232 ~278
NT: http://geizhals.de/677342 ~60 
MB: http://geizhals.de/759350 ~63
Gehäuse: http://geizhals.de/736663 + http://geizhals.de/535732 ~62
HDD: http://geizhals.de/601652 ~64
CPU Kühler: http://geizhals.de/601154 ~17
Ram: http://geizhals.de/652381 ~35
ODD: http://geizhals.de/493157 ~16
Zusammenbau: ~20

insgesamt: 780 Euro


----------



## -Alexander- (7. Oktober 2012)

Okay danke! Ist der Intel Core i5-3570K nicht besser?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

Nur mit den K-Modellen kannst du übertakten.
Den 3450 kannst du also nicht übertakten.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

-Alexander- schrieb:


> Okay danke! Ist der Intel Core i5-3570K nicht besser?


 Der ist ein paar mhz schneller was ,an nicht spürt .
Außerdem kann man ihn overclocken den 3450er nicht


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

Also zusammengefasst:

OC - 3570K 
non-OC - 3450

Zum übertakten brauchst du aber ein anderes MB und einen anderen Kühler.


----------



## -Alexander- (7. Oktober 2012)

Das heist besser den Intel Core i5-3570K?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du übertakten möchtest.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

-Alexander- schrieb:


> Das heist besser den Intel Core i5-3570K?


 NUr wenn du uebertakten willst ist aber natürlich teurer als ohne OC


----------



## -Alexander- (7. Oktober 2012)

Aber der ist doch auch ohne OC stärker oder nicht?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

Ja. Aber das merkst du nie.


----------



## -Alexander- (7. Oktober 2012)

Okay.. aber 3,1 GHz ist doch nicht wirklich viel oder


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

-Alexander- schrieb:


> Okay.. aber 3,1 GHz ist doch nicht wirklich viel oder


 Wie viel willst du denn? Du merkst kei unterschied zwischen den beiden, je nach spiel 0-2FPS


----------



## -Alexander- (7. Oktober 2012)

Ja aber ich habe keine Lust bald wieder ne neue CPU zu kaufen


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Oktober 2012)

Du darfst Dich nicht von den GHz Zahlen täuschen lassen. Auf dem Papier wären demnach AMD CPUs weit vorne, sind die aber nicht. Der 3450 ist ein starker Prozessor .

Mit einem übertakteten 3570K hast Du wahrscheinlich noch etwas länger Ruhe .


----------



## -Alexander- (7. Oktober 2012)

Okay also welchen soll ich nehmen? Und Ich möchte mit dem PC ja W-Lan nutzen, wie mach ich das am besten Stick oder kann man da was einbauen oder so?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

Da du kein OC willst den 3450er.
Du kannst ein stick nehmen oder ein MB mit integriertem WLAN.


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Oktober 2012)

Ein Stick reicht. Und der 3450 wird auch lange reichen. Der macht im Turbo 3,5 GHz. Wenn das nicht mehr reicht, zieht auch der 3570K nicht mehr viel vom Teller .


----------



## -Alexander- (7. Oktober 2012)

Okay danke! Soll ich eventuel auch gleich ne 2TB Platte nehmen, da die ja nur 20€ mehr kostet und gibt es noch andere Gehäuse, da mir das genannte nicht so gefällt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

Konnte man den 3450er nicht mit einem Z77 Board auf 3,7ghz takten?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> Da du kein OC willst den 3450er.
> Du kannst ein stick nehmen oder ein MB mit integriertem WLAN.



WLAN - Boards sind sehr teuer. 

@Power: Ja, manchmal sogar auf 3,9.


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Oktober 2012)

3,9 GHz macht der 3450 nur mit einem Kern. 3,7 GHz auf allen .


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

wie wärs dann mit dem 3450+Z77 Pr03 von asus ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs dann mit dem 3450+Z77 Pr03 von asus ?



Das bringt's nicht.
Das OC merkst du nicht.

Entweder richtig oder gar nicht.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

Pro3 von Asus? hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Oktober 2012)

Das Shinobi gefällt Dir nicht? Gibt´s auch mit Fenster und ist ein sehr gutes. Da fällt mir noch Sharkoon ein. Auch gut und in diversen Farben erhältlich.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Pro3 von Asus? hab ich was verpasst?



Hab mich auch grad gewundert.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

Mein Fehler Pro3 von Asrock hab mich verschireben


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Fehler Pro3 von Asrock hab mich verschireben



Bist du mit der App online ?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Bist du mit der App online ?


 Nö einfach etwas unkonzentriert gewesen, aber mit der app passiert das häufiger. Wieso?


----------



## -Alexander- (7. Oktober 2012)

Okay.
Mhh Sharkon gibt es glaube ich bei Hardwareversand nicht -.-


----------



## Jeanboy (7. Oktober 2012)

-Alexander- schrieb:


> Okay.
> Mhh Sharkon gibt es glaube ich bei Hardwareversand nicht -.-



doch, das T9 und das Tauron^^

Produktvergleich Sharkoon T9 Value rot mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon T9 Value blau mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon T9 Value grün mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon Tauron grün mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon Tauron weiß mit Sichtfens


----------



## gluecksbaeR (7. Oktober 2012)

Als Stick kann ich dir nur den hier wärmstens empfehlen

AVM Fritz!WLAN USB Stick N, 300Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band, USB 2.0 (20002420) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Solltet ihr evtl in den Kalkulationen einbeziehen, um mal auf den 3450 einzugehen, aus persönlichen Erfahrungen auch im Vergleich zum 3570K du merkst keinen unterschied ohne OC! beide rennen wie sau! Und bis jetzt ist mir auch nochnichts unter gekommen an spielen die ich nicht lächerlicherweise auf Ultra spielen konnte

Gruß Robin


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> Nö einfach etwas unkonzentriert gewesen, aber mit der app passiert das häufiger. Wieso?



Nur so.
Weil deine Rechtschreibung manchmal öhhhm du weißt was ich meine. 
Ich will aber keinen Streit mit dir anfangen, deswegen - alles i. O.


----------



## -Alexander- (7. Oktober 2012)

Okay dann würde ich den Sharkoon T9 nehmen, müsste alles reinpassen oder?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

Welcher Kühler? ich hab den Überblick verloren ^^ sry


----------



## -Alexander- (7. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Ich mach dir mal schnell was^^ Einen Moment
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~162
> GPU: MSI R7950 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC V2, Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-019R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~278
> ...


 
Das war die Zusammenstellung


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

Klar passt der Sella.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

Der Sella passt locker in das Case


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sella passt locker in das Case



Der hat ja nur 92 MM Lüfter.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Der hat ja nur 92 MM Lüfter.


 Der passt in so ziemlich jedes Case das ich kenne.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> Der passt in so ziemlic jedes Case das ich kenne.



Außer in HTPCs.


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Außer in HTPCs.


 Kommt auf das HTPC Gehäuse an


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Außer in HTPCs.


 In manchen schon in manchen nicht


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt auf das HTPC Gehäuse an



Stimmt auch wieder.
B2T jetzt


----------



## -Alexander- (8. Oktober 2012)

So dann wäre das die Zusammenstellung:
CPU: Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GPU: MSI R7950 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC V2, Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-019R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MB: ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value rot mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST31000524AS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Ram: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
ODD: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Müsste passen oder? Und soll ich gleich eine 2 TB Platte nehmen? Kostet ja nur 20€ mehr


----------



## ct5010 (8. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du das rote Gehäuse magst, bitte  Eine Grafikkartenalternative: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X

Sonst top


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

Bei der HDD besser die 7200.14, weil die 7200.12 laut sein soll.


----------



## -Alexander- (8. Oktober 2012)

Okay! Mhh naja das grüne und das blaue Gehäuse sind nicht lieferbar... Hast du da ne Alternative?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

-Alexander- schrieb:
			
		

> Okay! Mhh naja das grüne und das blaue Gehäuse sind nicht lieferbar... Hast du da ne Alternative?



Beim Sharkoon T28 ?


----------



## -Alexander- (8. Oktober 2012)

Den gibt es wiederrum nicht bei Hardwareversand


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

-Alexander- schrieb:
			
		

> Den gibt es wiederrum nicht bei Hardwareversand



Wozu willst du eine Alternative ??


----------



## Ratracer008 (8. Oktober 2012)

Zum Glück hast du jetzt ne Zusammenstellung mit dem Intel Prozessor, höhere Energieeffizienz und mehr Leistung bei fast gleichem Preis.

Die Amd FX- 8xxx Serie hat sozusagen 8 Kerne, aber immer zwei müssen sich den Cache und so weiter teilen. Da ist das Hyperthrading vom i7 sogar besser. (kostet auch natürlich mehr)


----------



## -Alexander- (8. Oktober 2012)

Naja das rote Gehäuse haut mich jetzt nicht so um


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Zum Glück hast du jetzt ne Zusammenstellung mit dem Intel Prozessor, höhere Energieeffizienz und mehr Leistung bei fast gleichem Preis.
> 
> Die Amd FX- 8xxx Serie hat sozusagen 8 Kerne, aber immer zwei müssen sich den Cache und so weiter teilen. Da ist das Hyperthrading vom i7 sogar besser. (kostet auch natürlich mehr)


 
Du Kannst SMT mit nicht CMT vergleiche. Zwei völlig andere Sachen. SMT ist CMT deutlich unterlegen. Dafür brauchst du für SMT auch nur ein paar erweiterte Register und sonst nichts. In der Herstellung ist SMT logischer Weise auch preiswerter als CMT.


----------



## -Alexander- (11. Oktober 2012)

So dann wäre das die Zusammenstellung:
CPU: Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GPU: MSI R7950 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC V2, Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-019R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MB: ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value grün mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ram: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ODD: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Passt so oder?


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2012)

Gehäuse würde ich den Nachfolger nehmen, da ist die Festplattenmontage etwas geschickter gelöst: Sharkoon T28 grün mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten sehr gute Zusammenstellung


----------



## -Alexander- (11. Oktober 2012)

Mhh das Modell gibts nicht bei Hardwareversand, also leider nicht. Hättest du sonst noch ein Gehäuse als Vorschlag? Es sollte ein Sichtfesnster und USB3 Anschluss haben.
Ausßerdem wäre ein alternativer CPU-Kühler nicht schlecht, das der Sella mom. nicht verfügbar ist.


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2012)

Kühler kannst Du den hier nehmen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD

Gehäuse vielleicht ein hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sharkoon Tauron green edition, ohne Netzteil ?


----------



## -Alexander- (11. Oktober 2012)

Danke, der Kühler ist gut, aber das Gehäuse ist mir leider etwas zu teuer..


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2012)

Dann würde ich beim Sharkoon T9 bleiben, die Gehäuseauswahl bei hardwareversand.de ist jetzt nicht so umfangreich. Es gibt noch ein paar von Cooler Master (z.B. 431 Plus)  in diesem Preisbereich, die sollen aber etwas klapprig sein.


----------



## -Alexander- (11. Oktober 2012)

Okay danke! Villeicht hat ja jemand anderes noch nen Tipp, sonst nehme ich das T9.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Oktober 2012)

Das T9 ist in dem Preisbereich gut, soviel alternativen gibt es da nicht


----------



## -Alexander- (11. Oktober 2012)

Okay!
Mhh ich lese ich auch häufig was von SSD´s? Wie siehts damit aus? Welche Vorteile hat das?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Oktober 2012)

Spiele, programme und Windoof starten schneller.

Die ist 

128GB Samsung 830 Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s/ MLC Toggle


----------



## -Alexander- (11. Oktober 2012)

Okay und würdet ihr sagen das lohnt sich?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Oktober 2012)

Bitte löschen !


----------



## -Alexander- (11. Oktober 2012)

Das heißt?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Oktober 2012)

Eine SSD lohnt sich fast immer 

Hab mich grad mal wieder im Thread geirrt


----------



## -Alexander- (11. Oktober 2012)

Okay. Und es gibt kaum eine Alternative zur Samsung?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Oktober 2012)

Doch: 

128GB Crucial m4 SSD CT128M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron


----------



## -Alexander- (11. Oktober 2012)

Okay. Wie viel MB braucht denn eigentlich Win7 und wie viel brauchen andere Programme so? Bzw. welche Proggis sollen auf die SSD?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Oktober 2012)

Win7 ca. 15  - 20 GB bei mir.
Die Programme, die lange zum Laden brauchen (meistens große Proggis).


----------



## -Alexander- (11. Oktober 2012)

Mhh, würde sich auch eine SSD mit weniger Speicher lohnen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Oktober 2012)

64GB würde ich nicht nehmen.

Wenn du keine SSD hast, ist das auch kein Beinbruch, lieber eine bessere CPU / GPU /sofern man sie benötigt)
Außerdem ist bald Weihnachten und eine SSd kann man auch nachrüsten


----------



## -Alexander- (11. Oktober 2012)

Das stimmt  Okay ich überlegs mir nochmal mit der SSD. Sonst müsste ja alles passen oder? Netzteil ist ja auch stark genug oder?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Oktober 2012)

Ja ist es


----------



## -Alexander- (12. Oktober 2012)

Sind die Sapphire oder die VTX3D Alternativen zur MSI ? Da würden sich nochmal ein paar Euro einsparen lassen.
Und wäre das H77M Board nicht etwas besser als das B75 Board, da die sich preislich ja nichts tun.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. Oktober 2012)

Das H77M ist deshalb so günstig, weil es ein mATX Board ist.
Die Sapphire und die VTX sind auch gut


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Oktober 2012)

Die Grakas sind alle gut, allerdings würde ich  beim Mobo auf ganz normales ATX setzen wenn man den Platz dafuer hat, alleine schon wegen mehr Anschlüssen


----------



## -Alexander- (12. Oktober 2012)

Okay! Und mit dem Grakas, welche soll ich da nehmen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Oktober 2012)

ich glaub sie sapphire war die leiseste, ich würde die sapphire nehmen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub sie sapphire war die leiseste, ich würde die sapphire nehmen



Jap, die Sapphire ist am leisesten.


----------



## -Alexander- (12. Oktober 2012)

Okay dann werde ich das System so bestellen.
Ich habe da aber noch 3 Fragen:
-Wie installiere ich das Betriebssystem? Einfach die ISO-CD einlegen und dann geht das von allein?
-Wie installiere ich das Betriebssystem auf die SSD? Kann man das auswählen?
-Sollten Programme wie Antivirensystem und Firefox auf die SSD installiert werden?

Danke


----------



## Softy (12. Oktober 2012)

Die Windows DVD einlegen und im BIOS das DVD-Laufwerk in der Boot-Reihenfolge auf erste Stelle setzen. Dann kann man während der Windows Installation auswählen, wo Windows installiert werden soll.

Ja, häufig benutzte Programme und Tools würde ich auf die SSD machen. Sonst bringt sie ja nix 

Hier noch ein How-to: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ionieren-installieren-und-erste-schritte.html


----------



## -Alexander- (12. Oktober 2012)

Danke das war sehr hilfreich. Hier müsste doch eine Linzenz dabei sein oder?
Und mit den Partitionen verstehe ich noch nicht so ganz, könntet ihr das nochmal erklären? Soll ich die ganze SSD für Windows formatieren und soll ich die andere Platte auch noch aufteilen?
Und noch eine Frage, werden mir Treiber-CDs von den Komponenten mitgeschickt?


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2012)

Ja da ist eine Lizenz dabei. 

Die SSD formatierst du als eine einzige Partition. Da musst du nichts partitionieren. Das mit dem Partitionieren ist eher für die HDD gedacht.
Die SSD also als eine Partition und die HDD kannst du ja in 2 Teile teilen oder in 3 oder eben auch ganz lassen. Das ist dir überlassen.

Auf der mitgelieferten DVD vom Mainboard sind alle Treiber drauf. Sinnvoller ist es aber wenn du dir die Treiber für das Mainboard direkt vom Hersteller herunter lädst. So kannst du sicher sein dass du die aktuellsten Treiber hast.


----------



## Softy (12. Oktober 2012)

Treiber am besten die aktuellsten runterladen: 

Für die Grafikkarte: AMD Catalyst

Den Rest hier:  ASRock > B75 Pro3

(vorausgesetzt, Du nimmst die HD7950 und das Asrock B75 Pro3 )

An Treibern brauchst Du nur Audio, LAN und USB3.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> An Treibern brauchst Du nur Audio, LAN und USB3.


 
Den Chipsatztreiber brauchst du auch und den VGA Treiber ebenso falls die IGP mal benutzt werden soll.


----------



## Softy (12. Oktober 2012)

Naja, Chipsatz macht Windows normalerweise, schaden tun sie aber natürlich nicht.

@TE:
Das sind die INF-Treiber auf der Asrock Seite.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Naja, Chipsatz macht Windows normalerweise, schaden tun sie aber natürlich nicht.



Du darfst nicht vergessen dass Windows 7 inzwischen 3 Jahre alt ist.
Der Chipsatz des Boards ist neuer. Ergo kann Windows nur Standard Treiber installieren mit denen der Chipsatz dann läuft. Mit den Treibern des Herstellers läuft er aber besser.
Oder lässt du auch den VGA Treiber von Windows für die GTX 690 drauf?


----------



## Softy (12. Oktober 2012)

Ja, aber es gibt ja Windows Update.

Grafiktreiber ist ja was anderes. Aber ich wundere mich eh schon, wieso ich nur eine max. Auflösung von 640x480 einstellen kann


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Grafiktreiber ist ja was anderes. Aber ich wundere mich eh schon, wieso ich nur eine max. Auflösung von 640x480 einstellen kann


 
Das wirkt bei einem 30 Zoll Monitor super.


----------



## -Alexander- (12. Oktober 2012)

Okay. Muss ich für die SSD eine Partition erstellen oder macht der das automatisch? Und welche Vorteile bringen mir Partitionen auf der HDD


----------



## GeForce-Lover (12. Oktober 2012)

Die SSD macht er automatisch zu einer. AUf der HDD wird es dann übersichtlicher, weil du halt klar gliedern kannst, was wo hinkommt.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. Oktober 2012)

Die SSD würde ich auch nicht teilen.


----------



## -Alexander- (12. Oktober 2012)

Okay danke!
Hättet ihr noch schnell nen Vorschlag für einen Stick, damit ich aufs W-Lan zugreifen kann?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (12. Oktober 2012)

TP-Link TL-WN821N, 300Mbps (MIMO), USB 2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der sollte es eignetlich tun...


----------



## -Alexander- (12. Oktober 2012)

Okay danke! Werde dann morgen wohl bestellen, muss ich noch irgentwas beachten?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich wüsste nix mehr.... Viel Spaß damit

Feedback und Bilder sind erwünscht


----------



## -Alexander- (13. Oktober 2012)

Mhh und 400W reichen wirklich für das System aus? Hört sich irgentwie sehr wenig an.
Sorry, dass ich so viel nachfrage, aber ich will keinen Fehler machen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Oktober 2012)

Das Reicht locker.


Poste nochmal zu guter Letzt die komplette Config, nicht dass sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen hat


----------



## -Alexander- (13. Oktober 2012)

Okay:
CPU: Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 Boost, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11196-16-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MB: ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value grün mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ram: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ODD: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
W-Lan: TP-Link TL-WN821N, 300Mbps (MIMO), USB 2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Oktober 2012)

Hi, bin zwar noch nicht ganz wach; - aber glaube, ich würd´s so bestellen. - Greetz -


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Oktober 2012)

Bei der Graka nicht die Boost-Version,

die: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...HD-7950-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Full-Retail-.html


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwas is´ ja immer, - aber würde auch die non-Boost nehmen.


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Hi, bin zwar noch nicht ganz wach; - aber glaube, ich würd´s so bestellen. - Greetz -



Aber ich, dank  

Es  fehlt ein SATA-Kabel, denn beim Board sind nur 2 dabei, und Du brauchst  je eines für HDD, SSD und opt. Laufwerk. Ansonsten sehr gute  Zusammenstellung 



ich888 schrieb:


> Bei der Graka nicht die Boost-Version,
> 
> die: 3072MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail)



Wieso nicht? Die ist ein paar % schneller und die paar Watt mehr Verbrauch unter Last wären mir egal. Wenn Du die normale HD7950 ein paar % übertaktest, braucht sie auch ein paar % mehr Strom  Außerdem ist die Boost-Version deutlich günstiger.


----------



## -Alexander- (13. Oktober 2012)

Okay also welche Graka jetzt und was fürn Kabel?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es bei der Boost-Version nicht Probleme mit der Spannung ?


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

-Alexander- schrieb:


> und was fürn Kabel?



Du wolltest bei hardwareversand.de bestellen, oder? Dann --> http://www1.hardwareversand.de/S-AT...kabel+mit+Metallclip,+gewinkelt,+0,5m.article


----------



## -Alexander- (13. Oktober 2012)

Ja bei Hardwareversand, die verbauen das dann auch alles oder?


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

Ja, für 20€ bauen die das zusammen, wenn Du das hier mit in den Warenkorb legst: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/Service/746/Rechner+-+Zusammenbau.article


----------



## -Alexander- (13. Oktober 2012)

Ja, dann machen die das auch mit dem Kabel und so oder? Und die nehmen auch den ausgewählten Kühler und nicht den Boxed oder?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Oktober 2012)

Und am Besten nicht den verbuggten Konfigurator nutzen, sondern eínfach einen Artikel n. dem anderen in den Warenkorb legen inkl. am Schluß den Artikel "Rechner-Zusammenbau".
Die verbauen den CPU-Kühler aus dem Warenkorb solange der ein Gewicht von 400g nicht überschreitet; die Kabel auch wenn gebraucht.


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

-Alexander- schrieb:


> Ja, dann machen die das auch mit dem Kabel  und so oder? Und die nehmen auch den ausgewählten Kühler und nicht den  Boxed oder?



Ja, die bauen den schon so zusammen, dass er läuft, keine Sorge.

Sicherheitshalber kannst Du als Anmerkung zur Bestellung ja dazu schreiben, dass Du möchtest, dass der Hyper TX3 verbaut wird.


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Sicherheitshalber kannst Du als Anmerkung zur Bestellung ja dazu schreiben, dass Du möchtest, dass der Hyper TX3 verbaut wird.


 
Das MUSST du schreiben als ich weg war musste ein Freund da bestellen und zusammenbauen lassen, die haben den Boxed statt den TX3 montiert  Außerdem ist das Kabelmanagement von denen so naja...


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

Und die haben den Hyper TX3 so mitgeschickt?  

Naja, für 20€ kannst Du kein Kabelmanagment erwarten, höchstens ein paar Kabelbinder


----------



## -Alexander- (13. Oktober 2012)

Okay werde ich machen! Und wie ist das jetzt mit der Graka?


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

Da würde ich die günstigere Boost Version nehmen, v.a. weil sie günstiger ist. Die restlichen Unterschiede sind marginal (Leistung, Stromverbrauch), da merkst Du keinen Unterschied.


----------



## -Alexander- (13. Oktober 2012)

Okay und muss ich das mit dem Kabel auch da reinschreiben?


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Und die haben den Hyper TX3 so mitgeschickt?
> 
> Naja, für 20€ kannst Du kein Kabelmanagment erwarten, höchstens ein paar Kabelbinder


 
Ja, die haben den TX3 so mitgeschickt. Frechheit...

Kein Kabelmanagement, aber nicht mal Kabelbinder wurden benutzt, alles war fast lose im Gehäuse, ein Sata-Stecker saß nicht richtig...


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Oktober 2012)

Das ist aber bei HWV nicht unbedingt die Regel; - ich hab´ in den letzten 3-4 Jahren mehrere zusammen gebaute PC´s für Bekannte bestellt, wo meistens alles OK war. Einmal wurde ein 
500g Kühler dazugepackt, obwohl z. d. Zeit die Klausel ".. ab 600g nicht verbauen galt ..".


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Ja, die haben den TX3 so mitgeschickt. Frechheit...
> 
> Kein Kabelmanagement, aber nicht mal Kabelbinder wurden benutzt, alles war fast lose im Gehäuse, ein Sata-Stecker saß nicht richtig...



Ich glaube, die haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Selbst bauen FTW


----------



## -Alexander- (13. Oktober 2012)

Okay danke! 
Was soll ich denn als Bemerkung dazu schreiben?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Oktober 2012)

... Coolermaster Hyper TX bitte unbedingt am Board verbauen und Intel Boxed Kühler dazu legen.


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

-Alexander- schrieb:


> Okay danke!
> Was soll ich denn als Bemerkung dazu schreiben?



So würde ich das schreiben: 

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit bitte ich, den CPU-Kühler "Cooler Master Hyper TX3" einzubauen, und mir den boxed-Kühler mit zuzusenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, ... ...


----------



## -Alexander- (13. Oktober 2012)

Okay danke! Das mit dem Kabel muss ich nicht erwähnen oder?


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

Nein, die Jungs wissen schon, dass sie mit dem SATA Kabel nicht Seilhüpfen spielen sollen


----------



## -Alexander- (13. Oktober 2012)

Okay danke!


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

Viel Spaß dann mit dem neuen Rechner 

Und Feedback ist hier Pflicht


----------



## -Alexander- (13. Oktober 2012)

Danke! Feedback werdet ihr bekommen!


----------



## -Alexander- (13. Oktober 2012)

So das ist der Warenkorb, passt oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. Oktober 2012)

Jep, passt


----------



## -Alexander- (13. Oktober 2012)

So bestellt. Werde mich dann mal überraschen lassen. Wie lange dauert es ungefähr bis der PC kommt?
Und kann ich Win 7 auch nachträglich aktivieren ohne, dass Daten verloren gehen? Habe die Lizenz für Windows nämlich woanders bestellt und würde natürlich frühstmöglich den Rechner nutzen!


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

-Alexander- schrieb:


> So bestellt. Werde mich dann mal überraschen lassen. Wie lange dauert es ungefähr bis der PC kommt?
> Und kann ich Win 7 auch nachträglich aktivieren ohne, dass Daten verloren gehen? Habe die Lizenz für Windows nämlich woanders bestellt und würde natürlich frühstmöglich den Rechner nutzen!


 
Windows kannst du 30 Tage nutzen und dann musst du es aktivieren.


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Windows kannst du 30 Tage nutzen und dann musst du es aktivieren.


 
Es gehen dabei auch keine Daten verloren.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

Es gehen auch keine Daten verloren wenn du es nie aktivierst. 
Du kriegst dann nur immer den Black Screen und den Hinweis dass du es aktivieren sollst.


----------



## -Alexander- (13. Oktober 2012)

Okay dann ist ja alles okay! Ich werde mich dann nochmal wegen Feedback melden!


----------



## -Alexander- (16. Oktober 2012)

So PC ist da ! Hinten aus dem Gehäuse kommt noch ein Blaues USB Kabel raus, wofür ist das?


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

Das musst du hinten durchführen und im Mainboard reinstecken.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Oktober 2012)

-Alexander- schrieb:


> So PC ist da ! Hinten aus dem Gehäuse kommt noch ein Blaues USB Kabel raus, wofür ist das?


 
Das steckst Du hinten an einen USB3-Port.


----------



## -Alexander- (16. Oktober 2012)

Mhh habe es in einen USB3 Port gesteckt aber jetzt wollte ich meinen Bildschirm anschließen und der zeigt nur kein Signal!


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2012)

Hast Du den Monitor am Board oder an der Grafikkarte angeschlossen?


----------



## -Alexander- (16. Oktober 2012)

Am Board, da ich grade nur D-Sub kabel habe


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde es mal mit einem BIOS-Reset probieren.

Und kauf Dir ein HDMI- oder DVI-Kabel


----------



## -Alexander- (16. Oktober 2012)

Okay hab nen DVI-Kabel gefunden. An der Graka anschließen oder?


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2012)

Ja, an die Grafikkarte.


----------



## -Alexander- (16. Oktober 2012)

Danke! Welche Treiber brauch ich jetzt nochmal? Und die am besten auf die SSD oder?


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2012)

Du brauchst Grafikkarten Treiber: AMD Catalyst

Dann von der Asrock Seite: ASRock > B75 Pro3

-LAN
-Audio
-Chipsatz (INF)
-USB 3

Jop, Windows, Treiber, Tools und häufig genutzte Spiele / Programme sollten auf die SSD.


----------



## -Alexander- (16. Oktober 2012)

Okay besten Dank!


----------



## -Alexander- (16. Oktober 2012)

So wie formatiere ich jetzt meine HDD?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. Oktober 2012)

Das kannst du bei der Win7 Installation machen.


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Oktober 2012)

-Alexander- schrieb:


> So wie formatiere ich jetzt meine HDD?


 
im Desktop:

-> Windows Systemsteuerung
--> System und Sicherheit
---> Verwaltung -> Unterpunkt: Festplattenpartitionen erstellen und formatieren


----------



## soth (16. Oktober 2012)

Oder einfach im Arbeitsplatz einen Rechtsklick auf die HDD machen


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

Einfach bei der Installation...  Ohne Formatierung geht Windoof gar nicht drauf


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Oder einfach im Arbeitsplatz einen Rechtsklick auf die HDD machen





ct5010 schrieb:


> Einfach bei der Installation...  Ohne Formatierung geht Windoof gar nicht drauf



Öhm... Wenn Windows auf die SSD installiert wurde, bleibt die HDD unformatiert und ist auch nicht im Arbeitsplatz sichtbar. Daher muss die HDD in der Windows Datenträgerverwaltung formatiert werden.


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Öhm... Wenn Windows auf die SSD installiert wurde, bleibt die HDD unformatiert und ist auch nicht im Arbeitsplatz sichtbar. Daher muss die HDD in der Windows Datenträgerverwaltung formatiert werden.


 
Ach so ist es gemeint. Ich dachte Windoof auf die SSD und sonst nichts  Ja, natürlich im Arbeitsplatz oder in der Datenträgerverwaltung. Self-Facepalm.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. Oktober 2012)

@soth: Bei Win7 heißt das Computer, nicht Arbeitsplatz


----------



## soth (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich geb dir gleich Computer 
Bei mir heißt das Teil Arbeitsplatz... Hugo wäre auch ein schöner Name


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. Oktober 2012)

Benutzt du WinXP oder ?


----------



## soth (16. Oktober 2012)

Nein Windows 7! Aber man kann es ja umbenennen...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. Oktober 2012)

Achso.

Aber B2T !


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Nein Windows 7! Aber man kann es ja umbenennen...


 
Ich habs auch umbenannt 

@TE wir warten auf dich!


----------



## -Alexander- (19. Oktober 2012)

So dann melde ich mich mal wieder!
Festplatte ist formatiert, ich hoffe mal ich hab alles richtig gemacht, kann aber eigentlich nicht viel falsch amchen oder?
Und dann habe ich noch ne Frage, kann ich mit irgentnem Programm meine PC-Leistung präfen oder so?
Bilder bekommt ihr auch noch


----------



## Jeanboy (19. Oktober 2012)

-Alexander- schrieb:


> So dann melde ich mich mal wieder!
> Festplatte ist formatiert, ich hoffe mal ich hab alles richtig gemacht, kann aber eigentlich nicht viel falsch amchen oder?
> Und dann habe ich noch ne Frage, kann ich mit irgentnem Programm meine PC-Leistung präfen oder so?
> Bilder bekommt ihr auch noch



Du hast was?  Wieso zur Hölle hast du die formatiert? 
Die sprengt sich jetzt in 7 Tagen in die Luft  

Ne Spaß beiseite, da kannste wenig falsch machen 


Mit 3D Mark geht das: 3DMark 11 - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## -Alexander- (20. Oktober 2012)

So hab mal nen Benchmark machen lass, das ist das Ergebniss: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/470279
Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

Keine Ahnung. Benchmarks sind unwichtig.
Wenn alles läuft und die Games flüssig laufen passt das.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. Oktober 2012)

-Alexander- schrieb:


> So hab mal nen Benchmark machen lass, das ist das Ergebniss: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/470279
> Was sagt ihr dazu?



Grob überschlagen sollte das passen. Ich komme auch nur auf 10000


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2012)

Für ein nicht übertaktetes System ist der Wert in Ordnung 

(Ich komme nur auf 17.000 Punke  )


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. Oktober 2012)

Die Betonung liegt auf ,,NUR''


----------



## target2804 (20. Oktober 2012)

9700Punkte habe ich. ohne OC etc.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich komme ohne auf ca.10300...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Oktober 2012)

Ist das hier jetzt ein Schwanzvergleich geworden?


----------



## target2804 (20. Oktober 2012)

klar.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> klar.


 Find ich gut aber: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (20. Oktober 2012)

topic? oO


----------



## -Alexander- (4. November 2012)

So sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde, aber hier sind die Bilder.
Auserdem habe ich noch eine Frage. Kann ich die 1TB Platte als Standart auswählen, also damit Programme darauf installiert werden, ohne das ich das immer umstellen muss?

Und nochmal ein rießiges Dankeschön!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeanboy (4. November 2012)

Sieht gut aus 

Falls dich das USB 3.0 Kabel stört: Akasa USB 3.0 internes Adapterkabel (AK-CBUB09-15BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ct5010 (4. November 2012)

-Alexander- schrieb:


> Kann ich die 1TB Platte als Standart auswählen, also damit Programme darauf installiert werden, ohne das ich das immer umstellen muss?


 
Zu spät!  Hätte man mit vLite machen können, dann wäre das direkt bei der Installation von Statten gegangen.


----------



## -Alexander- (4. November 2012)

Achso okay.


----------



## -Alexander- (17. November 2012)

Und nochmal eine Frage, ist es sinnvoll die Lüfter mit einem Programm wie Speedfan runterzuschrauben?


----------



## Adi1 (17. November 2012)

Die Lüfter kannst Du doch über das Mainboard regeln.


----------



## Jeanboy (17. November 2012)

Kann man dann aber auch über ein Programm machen (wenn man das nicht übers BIOS machen will)

ABer bitte immer die Temps beachten


----------



## -Alexander- (17. November 2012)

okay welches Programm soll ich denn nehmen und wie sollen die Temperaturen sein?


----------



## Jeanboy (17. November 2012)

-Alexander- schrieb:


> okay welches Programm soll ich denn nehmen und wie sollen die Temperaturen sein?


 
CPU nicht über 70° besser immer unter 65°
GPU etwa 90


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2012)

Versuch das Programm mal.
Open Hardware Monitor - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## -Alexander- (17. November 2012)

Das Programm habe ich CPU ist bei 38° und GPU bei 31° aber damit kann ich den Lüfter doch nicht runterregeln oder?


----------



## Jeanboy (17. November 2012)

Ne, das machste damit:

SpeedFan - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Adi1 (17. November 2012)

Dann probier es mal hiermit SpeedFan - Download - CHIP Online.


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2012)

-Alexander- schrieb:


> Das Programm habe ich CPU ist bei 38° und GPU bei 31° aber damit kann ich den Lüfter doch nicht runterregeln oder?


 
Regeln nicht aber ich dachte du meinst auslesen.


----------



## -Alexander- (17. November 2012)

Okay, gibt es dazu irgentwo eine Erklärung, ich blicke da nicht so durch und will nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Softy (17. November 2012)

Speedfan ist einfach nur umständlich 

Beim Board ist eine Utility dabei (Asrock Extreme Tuning Utility), damit kannst Du die Lüfter runterregeln, sofern sie am Board angeschlossen sind.


----------



## target2804 (17. November 2012)

Regel die dinger doch im bios. die graka dann über den msi afterburner.


----------



## -Alexander- (17. November 2012)

Okay und wo finde ich das Programm bzw. wie greife ich darauf zu


----------



## Softy (17. November 2012)

Das ist auf der CD, die beim Board mit dabei war. Oder Du kannst es auch von der Asrock Homepage runterladen.

So sieht das dann aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2012)

Im Prinzip das gleiche was du auch im Bios einstellen kannst.


----------



## Softy (17. November 2012)

Ja, aber dann musst Du nicht jedesmal neu starten, wenn Du einen Lüfter verstellen willst.


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, aber dann musst Du nicht jedesmal neu starten, wenn Du einen Lüfter verstellen willst.


 
Und wie oft machst du das?


----------



## Softy (17. November 2012)

Gar nicht, denn ich habe eine dedizierte Lüftersteuerung. Aber wenn mir langweilig ist, kann ich da stundenlang dran rumspielen.


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Aber wenn mir langweilig ist, kann ich da stundenlang dran rumspielen.



Wenn mir langweilig ist und ich herumspielen will gehe ich garantiert nicht zur Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## target2804 (17. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn mir langweilig ist und ich herumspielen will gehe ich garantiert nicht zur Lüftersteuerung.


 echt nicht? nerd


----------



## -Alexander- (17. November 2012)

So habe jetzt mal die Utility gedownloadet und Lüfter etwas runtergeregelt, ist echt ne ganze Ecke leiser 
Was ist den so die beste Temperatur für die CPU und kann ich bei dem Programm einstellen, dass es den Lüfter ab einer bestimmten Temperatur automatisch höher stellt?


----------



## Softy (17. November 2012)

Bis zu 70°C ist unbedenklich für die CPU. Je weniger, desto besser. Bis auf den Cold Boot Bug  

Du kannst über die Target Temperatur einstellne, ab wann der Lüfter schneller drehen soll. Die würde ich so auf 60°C stellen.


----------



## -Alexander- (17. November 2012)

Okay danke!


----------

